# Egg sharing - How long to get matched



## jojotall (Dec 10, 2007)

Hi guys,  I have ordered an info pack from the Lister re the egg sharing scheme.  I'll probably be attending one of their open evenings as well soon.  But in the meantime I wondered if you knowledgable ladies might be be to help me out with a question.  If I do take part in the egg sharing scheme how long does it take to get matched with someone (with me being the egg donator).  Or does it vary a lot?  Also, can you egg share more than once?  Jo x


----------



## watn1 (Mar 14, 2008)

Hi Jo,
    We were matched within a day or so.. Our first receiptant cancelled and anotehr was found the next working day. There is such a shortage of donors the matching happens really quick from our side. 

I would say from your 1st appointment to actually starting treatment would be 3-4 months as some of the test take a while but it depends on your situation and if you need other treatment for other things. Hope this help's. Good luck x


----------

